# rope fish wont eat :(



## semajieo (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey i bought a rope fish about 9 days ago he's only 8inch's long and he wont eat anything. The people at the pet store said he would eat anything even flakes, they dont know what there talking about lol. So i did some research and found that blood worms seemed to work the best, i've tryed just putting them in the tank even droping them right in front of his nose but he doesnt seem to care for it at all, even putting some in his favorite cave. I aslo read that he likes live foods and ghost shrimp would be a good choice so i went out and got 4 of them at.99cents each which is a rip off. placed thoese guys in there and he doesnt care for them eather they walk all over him and he just sits there  

I have him in a small 10gal tank( waiting for my 50gal to cycle about 1 more week) the temp is 78 i have 3 live plants and 2 caves he can hide in, is there something im doing wrong or should i try another food?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Can you post the water parameters of the tank he is in?


----------



## semajieo (Dec 31, 2010)

nitrite N02- 0.5
nitrate N03- 0.0
ph- 6.5
kh- 75
gh- 80
ammonia- 0.25

I have a stuipid dip test kit and i need to get a better one but thats what it tells me. I do 10% water changes every day to help keep the ammonia down.


----------

